# New to DCC



## hamishnz08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello,

I am currently build a layout, which is in HO scale. At the moment
I am running trains around by an old DC controller. Is DCC hard at 
all to setup? I have two complete loops which have a point on each so I 
can swap engines between tracks. Each loop has a positive and negative wire soldiered onto it. Is it just a matter of connecting each red and black wire to the DCC control box? 

Thanks Hamish


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Think of DCC as a computer. To control a train you have to program it. For the train to hear you you need a decoder. So you need a main station to send and a power supplly to run it. Accessories also need decoders too. Then there is wireless too. DO you have have engines that are DCC ready? 
Depending on your layout size and budget DCC isn't for everybody. However Bachmann has an EZ Command Set at 199 on sale through Walthers in the May catalog. SO read up and decide if this is for you. Good Luck.


----------



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks you just opened my eyes to DCC. Even after reading on the internet still couldn't figure it out thanks!!


----------



## vanslam (Apr 17, 2010)

Short answer: YES. This what I did with my DC setup when I went to DCC. Then I added power to all of my track that was behind a switch so I could play with the engines while another engine or two ran on the main. 

What best help me understand DCC was that with DC you control the power to the track. Increase the track power the train goes faster. With DCC to control the power to each individual decoder in each train. The power to the track is always at max its your signal to the decoder that allows it to except more power from the track.


----------



## Habbyguy (Mar 22, 2010)

I just tell people that I am making my trains remote controlled. The hand-held sends the signal through the track instead of the air to the engine. And the decoder in the engine is like a R/C receiver.


----------

